# BREAKING: New York Attorney General Eric Schneiderman RESIGNS After Accusations of Physical Abuse



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

*Oh The Hammer Hurts !!!!*

*BREAKING: New York Attorney General Eric Schneiderman RESIGNS After Accusations of Physical Abuse*

*by Jim Hoft May 7, 2018 *

*On Monday New Yorker Magazine revealed New York Attorney General Eric Schneiderman was accused of physical abuse by four women.*
*Schneiderman is a top Trump critic and is currently working with Mueller on Paul Manafort’s case.


Schneiderman even threatened to stalk, wiretap phones and KILL the women if they broke up with him!

Schneiderman Resigns.*

*




*

*
Eric Schneiderman, New York’s Attorney General, Resigns via @NYTimes https://t.co/B2eb6EEWn1

— resisting (@leeleeparris) May 8, 2018









What a shit " Stormy " that's about to be exposed
involving Mueller, Weissman and Avenatti......

Just you all wait and see.......

Where are YOU getting YOUR money
Micheal Avenatti !!?????

Hmmmmmmm..........

*


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/before-stormy-daniels-her-attorney-faced-allegations-of-dubious-business-dealings/



*Someone or " Group " is behind this Sideshow of a Lawyer.......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Nice crowd those people hang with.


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

*This will be exposed within the next Day or so about Stephanie Clifford*
*AKA Stormy Daniels :*

*There is a credible link between Her and the " Smallville " Actress Allison mack...*
*There is a credible link between Her past and the NXIVM cult by a mark....*
*There is POSITIVE Proof of her branding and it's partially hidden by a Tattoo....*
*The Branding is in the same EXACT area as all other female " Cult " members....*

*This Cult is DIRECTLY Linked to the CLINTON'S !!!!!!*

*Now where do you think her Lawyer is REALLY getting his money, not the *
*Crowd source pittance he's citing in his " Dropbox " on Twitter......*


----------

